
iOS 10.2 Beta Brings New Emoji, Wallpapers, and More - ihuman
https://www.macstories.net/news/ios-102-beta-brings-emoji-wallpapers-and-more/
======
xqq771084591
and ios backup encrypt way also change,it encrypt the manifest.db

